
Have you considered the alternative? - ge0rg
http://homebrewserver.club/have-you-considered-the-alternative.html
======
rra
Aside from the discussion the article is also accompanied by two more
practical guides on how to set-up a modern XMPP server and how to pick non-
horrible clients:

[http://homebrewserver.club/configuring-a-modern-xmpp-
server....](http://homebrewserver.club/configuring-a-modern-xmpp-server.html)

[http://homebrewserver.club/picking-modern-xmpp-
clients.html](http://homebrewserver.club/picking-modern-xmpp-clients.html)

------
ge0rg
This article provides a discussion of the incentive models of different chat
systems (WhatsApp / Facebook, Signal, XMPP). It also compares centralized and
federated approaches, their threat model and how future-proof they are.

